# Location X - Toad Fly



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Not bad. I think you forgot the eyes, unless you left them off on purpose.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I tied the Location X foam fly a few weeks ago. Came out pretty good. I will try to post a pic later.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

you know i swore i bought the eyes and when i came home i couldn't find them for anything, besides that i have fishing stuff all over my room and they're probably mixed in with everything else


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

i'm going to do the x foam this weekend


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Heres mine.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks good. You might want to tie up the tail. Helps keep it from foulin.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

that is sweet aaron, i love the colors


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks. I like the neutral colors. Buy the foam from a craft store. You can buy big sheets for like .75. If you buy the "fly foam" from a fly shop you get small pieces for a few bucks. Its the way to go for sure.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

My fiance picked up a bunch of colors for me at joanns, cheep i did 2 in black and purple this morning


----------

